# looking for a full-fulfillment service UK



## rainzy (Apr 26, 2012)

as the title says really,looking for pretty much everything
printing/relabeling/tagging/bagging. smallish numbers to start with but forecast larger quantities soon.

cheers in advance


----------



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd like to know this too.


----------



## EunaIsabe42 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have trust issues. I was struggling with orders and looking for a fulfillment service for over 5 years, and not one could accurately explain to me how much it was going to save or cost my business...until someone pointed me in the direction of Velocityship. I literally traveled to their shipping center and delivered my products by hand, and they are a small, highly organized, honest, and cost-effective solution. I've been able to spend the 20+ hours of work spent on shipping on what matters, developing good products.


----------

